# Sondheim Tonight 8 pm DST



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

For those who can stay up that late.
https://www.broadway.com/buzz/19917...e-world-a-sondheim-90th-birthday-celebration/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A Sham!
As Emily Litella used to say, "Never mind!"


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Wrong program. Many were duped.
Here is the real McCoy you Sondheim fans.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

This was really amazing. So very different from the Met Gala the day before, not only in that it had more delays and technical problems, but also in that it seems that almost none of it was live. I felt bad for Raúl Esparza, his hosting duties appear to have been significantly cut (and unlike Gelb he's really engaging), but I think they were able to get it going and he was able to do some via Twitter and got in a few times.

I really loved Bernadette Peters, Katrina Lenk's "Johanna", Brian Stokes Mitchell sounding great after recovering from COVID-19, and so many more. Mandy Patinkin's choosing "Lesson #8", sung outside with the dog and stream was just perfect.

It wasn't until Beanie Feldstein and Ben Platt's "It Takes Two" that it struck me how much I love Sondheim's writing for groups; "Someone In A Tree" with Ann Harada, Austin Ku, Kelvin Moon Loh, and Thom Sesma was really special.

But what got me the most was maybe Chip Zien singing all of "No More." I didn't see him as the Baker (though I've seen the DVD) but I have seen him as the Mysterious Man.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> For those who can stay up that late.
> https://www.broadway.com/buzz/19917...e-world-a-sondheim-90th-birthday-celebration/


I always stay up late, but this extravaganza is the type of programming I avoid.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I always stay up late, but this extravaganza is the type of programming I avoid.


That's nice.


----------

